# How to finish this attic?



## milenko23 (Mar 30, 2010)

So im trying to get a idea on how to finish this attic. I live in a townhouse and in the middle unfortunately. I dont know much but from what I can tell it seems very easy to finish this space. I know I need a window to make it a bedroom so I am wondering what type of window would be best for a slanted roof. 

Pros from what I can tell:

Floor seems to be finished except carpet.
Stairwell is done
Electric is already run up and hooked up to the electrical box
The height of the roof is way taller than me and im 5'9
Fairly Large Space

Cons:

Cant build on either flat wall since it goes into the neighbors attic. Window has to be put in on the slope of the roof.

I am beyond amateur at this and Id like some opinions but the layout seems to be halfway done to be honest from dyi attic videos i've watched mine is by far the most complete compared to those.

Stairwell:









Right side Wall facing the stairwell:









Left side wall facing the stairwell:









Left side facing away from stairwell:









Right side facing away from stairwell:










Thanks if im missing something or need addition pictures please let me know. Id like to know more before I contact someone or look into doing it myself.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Please get some professional help with this. The required egress window would need a dormer on the sloping roof, following the design from a Structural Engineer to modify them. Talk to your local Building Department for other requirements.
That is a nice space. The permit would satisfy your Homeowners Insurance carrier for continued coverage.

Gary


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It seems odd the if this was supposed to be livable space, there were no windows installed when it was built.
Ron


----------



## milenko23 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> It seems odd the if this was supposed to be livable space, there were no windows installed when it was built.
> Ron


id disagree, i think it was costs and they decided not to. The 2 end units are finished attics but its easier to put a window on a flat side wall than on a slope.



GBR in WA said:


> Please get some professional help with this. The required egress window would need a dormer on the sloping roof, following the design from a Structural Engineer to modify them. Talk to your local Building Department for other requirements.
> That is a nice space. The permit would satisfy your Homeowners Insurance carrier for continued coverage.
> 
> Gary


Yea id never install a window myself. Thx for the info!

edit: Just looking up man dormers are a lot of money, not sure if my wife would want to invest that much just for a window. Can I still finish the attic without a window but use it as a office and would it count as a room if id sell the house? I know I read it needs a window of certain specs to count as bedroom.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Nope, and Realtors know this; http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...HiVdtK&sig=AHIEtbRa4Ah_IICPQ3BR1txlzU01V4JQIg

Gary


----------

